# Portable Fish Finder



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

which one would you pick or which one do you use


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I've got an Eagle 240. I sometimes take it with me for Steelhead. I strap the transducer to a long net handle sideways. I plunge it in around holes and look across the river for fish. The problem is that, if the fish are laying in depressions, I will shoot right over them. If the area is level though, I will pick them up fine.


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a Hummingbird PiranahMAX 160PT. It works well.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

When I rarely jig the river for walleyes, I use my Lowrance x67c with a clamp on transducer. Works fantastic.

http://www.thefind.com/electronics/info-portable-transducer-bracket

http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/IceMachine-Portable-Fishfinders/X67C-IceMachine/


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toga said:


> I have a Hummingbird PiranahMAX 160PT. It works well.


Same here bought it 2 years ago and works good and has a very long battery life...Comes with a rechargeable battery and decent case..And pretty good price i paid 129.99 at gander mountain. I wanna actually use it for ice fishing this year does anyone have any recomendations for setting it up for ice fishing with the suction cup transducer?
Thanks


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

gatorman841 said:


> Same here bought it 2 years ago and works good and has a very long battery life...Comes with a rechargeable battery and decent case..And pretty good price i paid 129.99 at gander mountain. I wanna actually use it for ice fishing this year does anyone have any recomendations for setting it up for ice fishing with the suction cup transducer?
> Thanks


You won't be able to set it up with the suction cup. That was designed for a boat. I made my own and hook it on the ice.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

:yikes: Looks like maybe I should have gone with the Humminbird at $130. I paid almost twice that for my Eagle.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

diztortion said:


> You won't be able to set it up with the suction cup. That was designed for a boat. I made my own and hook it on the ice.


I realize that was made for a boat? Thats why i was asking how you can go about attaching the suction cup to something better than a small piece of plexie glass and screwing it to a metal brace and setting that in the hole, which is what i have used and its kinda a pain but works for ice fishing... Looking for better


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I put mine on a metal hook and zip tied it.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

diztortion said:


> I put mine on a metal hook and zip tied it.


Good idea im gonna try that this yr thanks


----------

